# 2 down, 1 to go



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We got our second leg in Utility today! It wasn't all that pretty, but he got 12 points more than he needed!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

well, good for you, I was wondering how you did today. Was anybody we know there? Are you showing tomorrow?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice! Hey, anything over 169 is a good score in Utility A


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Getting a leg in "futility" is a great day. Actually, I love the utility ring, and miss it, can't wait to get back into it. I'll let you guys pave the way, by the time Doo is ready, you will have gotten all the kinks out, right?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow! That is awesome. Congrats! I witnessed a "bloodbath" in utility at my show yesterday--there are SO many ways not to qualify! Quite a few missed out at the last minute! (One poor team had a very lenient judge, who decided to let the dog "work it out" when he wandered out to "explore" on the scent exercise. It turned out, that with the generous extra time, he decided to do his business, as anyone with a golden could have predicted from the body language.) This team usually cleans up--what a "crappy" way to DQ at that level. Way to go for you two!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, gotta work tomorrow 
I sure wish I were showing tomorrow!




my4goldens said:


> well, good for you, I was wondering how you did today. Was anybody we know there? Are you showing tomorrow?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, only 2 out of 7 Q'd today in Utility A. We got second place, LOL!
(the dog that took first already has a UD, but was an incredibly wonderful working maltese! cute as heck!)



Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Wow! That is awesome. Congrats! I witnessed a "bloodbath" in utility at my show yesterday--there are SO many ways not to qualify! Quite a few missed out at the last minute! (One poor team had a very lenient judge, who decided to let the dog "work it out" when he wandered out to "explore" on the scent exercise. It turned out, that with the generous extra time, he decided to do his business, as anyone with a golden could have predicted from the body language.) This team usually cleans up--what a "crappy" way to DQ at that level. Way to go for you two!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> nope, gotta work tomorrow
> I sure wish I were showing tomorrow!


did you show in breed too today or was it only obedience?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome! So--after you get that final leg, what's next?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I also showed in breed. Will tell you about it when I see you tomorrow!
He took RWD, but it wasn't much of an honor. I think people were protesting the judging, there were only 3 males there and NO bitches. 
Never seen that in goldens before. Tomorrow only 1 dog and no bitches.



my4goldens said:


> did you show in breed too today or was it only obedience?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

okay, talk to you tomorrow afternoon when I pick up the dogs. Andrew got the first touchdown of the season last night for JCA, on a 39 yard pass from the QB, we are so happy for him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, several things.
First, we need to back up and re-group. There are some things we really need to "fix" in utility, he Q's but I've been letting him get away with some things he shouldn't and he's scoring low (low- to mid-180's both times he Q'd) because of it. I don't want to fix them until we get that last leg, though.
Then, I think we'll go on to UKC Utility. I love UKC, but didn't want to teach the other glove exercise until we had the UD. 
AND
we're going to do more agility, and possibly trial in agility. It's sort of taken a back burner to obedience, although he loves it.
AND
hoping to get some basic field work started, now that I think I have someone to teach it to us. 
AND
more dock diving, hoping for the next title in that (got an event this coming weekend, and another one mid-november)
AND
probably concentrate a bit more on the breed ring, I'm pretty bad about being committed to it, which isn't a good way to win anything in such a competitive breed.
SHEESH good thing he's young, isn't it? 




GoldenSail said:


> That's awesome! So--after you get that final leg, what's next?


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats on the second leg


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! @ Utility legs is cause to celebrate for sure


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Tito!!! Hope he got the filet mignon he so richly deserved!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Barb and Tito!! =] I'm sure he'll get that last leg with no problem..just keep working! You'll get there! =]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, in fact he got a very short dinner, a metronidazole rammed down his throat...and no treats the rest of the night.
Right before we went into the breed ring I took him outside, and discovered that he had a nice case of diarrhea/with a bit of blood. OH NO Tito, NOW what have you been eating in the yard.....
He's fine this morning.




AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Tito!!! Hope he got the filet mignon he so richly deserved!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations! Before agility walk throughs this weekend I watched some of the Golden people train for obedience, there is so much that goes into it, getting those Qs are something to be very proud of!

Bummer about the diarrhea, glad it’s better. Mira is not feeling great after agility either.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATS, Barb and Tito-Monster! Way to go!!! Good luck chasin' that last leg!

I think I've decided to get my feet wet in Utility with Grad Open this fall with Layla!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good for you, Grad. Open is pretty cool.
Be sure you read and know the rules for it, because you will find a lot of judges DON'T !!!




goldengirls550 said:


> HUGE CONGRATS, Barb and Tito-Monster! Way to go!!! Good luck chasin' that last leg!
> 
> I think I've decided to get my feet wet in Utility with Grad Open this fall with Layla!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go!!! So happy for you and the Tito


----------



## hdonnelly (Feb 11, 2008)

What an accomplishment with such a young dog - it's SO impressive!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone!
A slight update....I checked the scores, and he got a 187, better than I had originally thought. Not that it matters....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ Aw. Poor Tito, his mommy embarrassing him and making him look worse than he was!!!


----------

